# best ammo choice for px4 sub compact 9mm



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey all so im just curious as to what u px4 owners ammo of choice is. Ive been reading that they are picky woth steel cased ammo.. Is this true?? And what types of ammo do you guys prefer and works best with the sub compact in 9mm


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

For range ammo... mine eats anything (so far) from Winchester, Blazer, PMC to reloads. Close to 1,000 rounds now without issues, solid performer imo.

For carry/home defense... I only run Hornady Critical Defense 115gr FTX... no issues and all my carry guns run this load without issues.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Eats anything, never tried steel cased ammo, I reserve that for my AK. I run 147's exclusively for SD.


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine likes pretty much anything. 124 grain Speer Gold Dots for carry.


----------



## krawl1212 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok kool, thanks so much, have any of you guys had the issue that causes it to shoot low and to left? Im having this issue and dont know what to do to correct it...ur help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Low & left usually means your jerking the trigger & not "pressing" staight back.


----------

